# fiance #1=US citizen, fiance #2=UK citizen with US green card. marriage advice?



## nkb535 (Apr 27, 2012)

Hello.

My fiance and I both live and work in the US. I am a citizen of the US, he is a UK citizen with a green card for the US. We plan to get married sometime in the next year and will continue to live and work in the US for at least the next few years.

Our plan is to get married in the US to avoid the fiance and spouse hassles with a UK marriage but we're still wondering what else we have to do (e.g., change his marital status for his green card).

Any advice?

cheers.


----------



## pcrial (Sep 27, 2010)

nkb535 said:


> Hello.
> 
> My fiance and I both live and work in the US. I am a citizen of the US, he is a UK citizen with a green card for the US. We plan to get married sometime in the next year and will continue to live and work in the US for at least the next few years.
> 
> ...


Since your fiance is already on a green card, you can get married without changing anything at all. Once you are married he can apply for a spouse visa.
Immigrant Visa for a Spouse of a U.S. Citizen (IR1 or CR1)

Should be an application "non-event", considering the green card status is good.

Cheers


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm not even sure that your fiancé has to mess with a spouse visa. Once he has his green card, he's considered to be on his way to US citizenship. He no longer needs a sponsor (which is what he'd need for a spouse visa).

When you get married, the town hall or wherever it is you apply for your marriage license should notify the UK consulate that one of their nationals has gotten married. If you're not sure, he can contact the UK Consulate himself to ask what, if any, notification is required for his home country.

Other than that, congratulations on your upcoming marriage!
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Yo do NOT need a spousal visa ... you are already in the country 
you can just get married as a normal American couple 

He still has to wait 5 years to get citizenship


----------

